# WinRAR problem : Can't extract the file? (Diagnostic messages)?



## aslkdzm (Aug 28, 2008)

As I tried to open and unzip a WinRAR file downloaded from the net, a message titled WinRAR : Diagnostic messages
pops out, saying this :
Cannot execute “C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX23.468 \PAL2CRACK103.EXE"

(PAL2CRACK103.EXE is the name of this WinRAR file)
What is wrong? This file is workable since I just used it last time,so please don't tell me to redownload it or scan my computer with antivirus, something is happened to my computer I think,not the file's problem.

Thanks!


----------



## alias120 (Aug 7, 2008)

Check this out

http://spywarefiles.prevx.com/RRAFGA10700899/PAL2CRACK103.EXE.html


----------

